# My "08" turkey



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

They have been going nuts on the roost all wk. but when they hit the ground "SILENCE" so this morning I decided to get in their face :evil: had this guy going from the roost and 3 hrs. later he came in. 24 lbs. (unofficial scale) with a 9" beard (officilal ruler). Back to fishing now  Thanks Joeker for the help, Mike


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Not a problem *Mr. Market*. Damn good thing I like young retiree's.:lol: Now which one's the turkey.:16suspect

Nice job Michael. Back to fishin.:lol:


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

Thats a nice one and I think its gotta longer beard than you.:lol:


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

congrats


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Nice Bird and Congrats.....Mack


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Congrats on a nice one!!!


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Congratulations!


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

Nice Tom!


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

Great job Mike. I figured it wouldn't take you long. Anytime you want to meet up for some trout let me know  - Bryon


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Nice bird Mike! Didn't know they sold em at Kroger with the feathers still on Ready to chase some silver next weekend?? Give Grumpus a bump(wake him up), see if he's interested. Hope to haul her out of the barn this weekend and get her ready.

How'd you get that bird in your pocket without anybody seein it??

Harry


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

ficious said:


> Nice bird Mike! Didn't know they sold em at Kroger with the feathers still on
> How'd you get that bird in your pocket without anybody seein it??
> 
> Harry


:lol::lol::lol::evil:


----------



## ACP (Oct 31, 2007)

Aw come on Joeker, play nice with the other kids...we all know the turkey is the one with the beard...uhm think I better take another look at that picture...:lol:

Congrats, Mike - nice job!!


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

ficious said:


> Nice bird Mike! Didn't know they sold em at Kroger with the feathers still on
> 
> How'd you get that bird in your pocket without anybody seein it??
> 
> Harry


Special order at Kroger, plus you gotta know someone :lol: you shoulda seen my pants drooping with that in my back pocket I look like a Deeeeeetriot rapper:yikes: I sorta like my beard, I call it my "sophistacated" look:lol: Mike


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Great job Mike! 

As :lol:for the "sophistacated" look, swap out the sun glasses for horn rims then ya got it nailed down!


----------



## fasteight (Jul 20, 2001)

ficious said:


> Nice bird Mike! Didn't know they sold em at Kroger with the feathers still on Ready to chase some silver next weekend?? Give Grumpus a bump(wake him up), see if he's interested. Hope to haul her out of the barn this weekend and get her ready.
> 
> How'd you get that bird in your pocket without anybody seein it??
> 
> Harry


hey, really nice lookin bird, but sheesh, this guy here must be lost, this isnt a fishing thread.....


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats that's a great looking bird


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

fasteight said:


> hey, really nice lookin bird, but sheesh, this guy here must be lost, this isnt a fishing thread.....


Hmmmm....... he must be lookin for a "secret spot".:lol:


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Nah, going from little panfish to little salmon on sunday(I hope). You up for it Grumpus?? Mike??

Harry


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Mr. ficious. Took it to the Cold Water forums. Grumpus.:evil:


----------

